
Chrome to Get “Tab Groups” to Organize Tabs Better - wrayjustin
https://www.chromestory.com/2018/11/how-to-enable-tab-groups-in-chrome/
======
wrayjustin
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=905491...](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=905491&desc=2)

I think many would agree this is long over due.

